# Hi, i'm johnny aka zeblazed



## ZEBLAZED (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been very fond of electronic dance music for the past few years. But it turns out the music that I create doesn't exactly fit in that type of genre. My style consists of Cinematic / Electronic and a bit of Metal. 

So far I've written in my life time 25 tracks that I feel show's my abilities as a composer. Link to those 25 tracks can be found on my site (http://zeblazed.com) 

Now since I don't exactly fit in the edm scene I thought I'd try my hand at film composing.

I've recently Re-orchestrated the new Batman Arkham Origins game trailer. Muted everything except some key elements like explosions and dialogue. 

This is how it came out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YTPo5YU2gs

I'm always open to constructive criticism so I can refine my work. Thanks for hearing me out and I hope to get to know everyone on here :D


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome Johnny!


----------



## tonywilson (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello! I am a new member of the forum and joined the forum to share & increase my knowledge through forum discussions.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Some pretty sick sounds you've got there! I've e-mailed your links to a few buddies who i'm sure will dig your tracks.
Do you make many of the sounds yourself? Or is it mostly presets for Massive and such?
I'm a noob when it comes to electronic/synth work, but would love to spend time learning it.
See you round!


----------



## ZEBLAZED (Jul 24, 2013)

> Some pretty sick sounds you've got there! I've e-mailed your links to a few buddies who i'm sure will dig your tracks.
> Do you make many of the sounds yourself? Or is it mostly presets for Massive and such?
> I'm a noob when it comes to electronic/synth work, but would love to spend time learning it.
> See you round!



Thnx mate happy to hear you like my work!

Everything is mostly Kontakt and Massive. 

Thanks for sharing my tracks

-Johnny


----------

